# COSI on Saturday (3/26)



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like I'll be heading up to COSI for some carping with one of the guys from work (HairyBass), and we'll be there around 9am. I know Ak will show, and it's sounds like there will be others have plans to hit this place. So, who is going to be there?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..i was thinking about being the pioneer and hit my other spots.. i'll let you guys catch some fish down there..  
gimme a call tho, i might comeby later and catch the afternoon bite..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, you might have a chance to catch a fish, if AK does not show up!.LOL..If he is there, he will catch them all!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tim would have caught 1 on saturday if he didn't miss it ..lol..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim want a PM of exact spot to set up, where to cast, how far and what baits & chum to use, rigs ect.....lol....Ya might not think, but i WAS watching ya close AKster..hehehehe!

Good luck Tim, hope you guys land some good ones.

Ak, ya going to Alum next week or ya hitting that "other" res. out west we talked about??

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure yet.. i'm doing my rounds tomorrow..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, if ya head west....i might meet up with ya.....i want to fish something new but have'nt made up my mind yet. I know the rivers going to come up pretty good, so im going to look for new spots until it comes back down.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

meet up when??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

monday...or...tuesday...or weds...or thursday...lol!!!

Just if ya head west..drop me a PM and let me know when your going to be out there...i'll find ya...lol.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

if anyone wants to join me tomorrow, let me know here or just call me on my cell..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

where the hell did everyone go? When we left, just after 3, I noticed that everyone was gone. That spot was pretty cool, though not as convenient as COSI


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and I fished COSI for a few hours today...managed three carp between the two of us, plus one that we lost to a snag. The fish didn't really start to bite until late afternoon and we had to leave early, but not a bad day to be out. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Was that a slip of the brain cwcarper ? You just called B Marie, your WIFE ??? I thought she was your fiance'  You wanna tell your dad & MOTHER something...............  .................


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Catking....hahahaha...oh boy CW might have a BIG Easter surprise in store...WOW!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You all are being wittness to a real freakin soap opera right now........  The wife saw this and just went BALLISTIC...............I also notice cwcarper is off the site............MMMMMMMMMMM.....Easter is going to be VERY interesting.............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Rick, I wish you and the MRS. good luck, hopefully we all misread into his post and hes just getting so used to thinking about B. in that way that it kind of got typed naturally........but in any case, remember how a young man in LOVE is...the thinking straight & clearly always comes last..lol.

In any case..lol...let us know how dinner goes..lol.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

" Guess who's coming to dinner " ..............  You all will hear how this turns out  I'm still dodging flying objects .......damn woman, it wasn't anything DA KING !!! did.............  ...................THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This is Awesome!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, maybe we should all head over to Da Kings house for dinner to get a front row seat..i'll bring the popcorn..lol

And 'King...keep light on the toes man...duck & dodge..lol

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

No one has to worry about anything that was posted on here earlier it was just supposed to be a joke to see how fast Rick would call his son and apparently it was taken all wrong .... this is "B" Gillgirl or Bambi ... however any of you want to think of me .


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Joke! I loved it!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh well, i didnt see the harm even if ya 2 did get a quicky marriage..but then again im neither ones FATHER or MOTHER..parents tend to take things like this pretty serious...(they always need to be envolved....in-laws, i wont even TRY to explain that one..GEEZ US!)


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... That was too funny


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Awh shoot....that means NOT to send the gifts ??
Poor Ricky, I guess his blood pressure went up a little?? He's not on the site either !!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

still LMAO GOOD STUFF hahahaa


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, that's a funny B Marie..........  The wife is still laughing.........NOT..............Now on the other hand, I think it's rather funny...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't wait to see what happens on April 1st !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys, sorry i missed ya Saturday..of course i had to work.
My buddy Dave said to tell you guys it was great to meet everyone and hes excited about talking more with everyone up at East Harbor....hes our newest Ohio Cag member.I will start another thread to welcome him.


Scott


----------

